# gloves for the cold, and hard hats



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

so, im looking for some new gloves for working outside in chicago. i had to do some tower work today, and i froze my ass off. its been awhile since i had to work out side. the temps where around 9 with a wind chill of -13

im also in need a new hard hat. i lost mine, and the issued to me is one of the 5 buck ones. im looking at this one

http://www.abcsafetyglasses.com/msavfubramfl.html


any opinions would be great. thanks


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> i had to do some tower work today... the temps where around 9 with a wind chill of -13


who did you piss off?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> who did you piss off?


no one. the tower tech needed some help. he snapped two antennas. and i was the only one who knew how to do it. so, i offered to help. plus got some side cash


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Get one of those cowboy hat hard hats that the mexicans and ******** wear. Always popular with everyone. 
You maintain your style and your skull.
:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Get one of those cowboy hat hard hats that the mexicans and ******** wear. Always popular with everyone.
> You maintain your style and your skull.
> :thumbup:


awww. and im hispanic. not a good idea


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> awww. and im hispanic. not a good idea


Okay, i can understand. What's wrong with the hat you have?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah I just looked at the link you posted. Bad idea. 

Just get a plain old hard hat (yellow, orange or white) and some very warm gloves.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.constructiongear.com/mexicanhardhat.html

get a nice hard hat liner, screw the gloves


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

goclc.com

They have insulated work gloves.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> so, im looking for some new gloves for working outside in chicago. i had to do some tower work today, and i froze my ass off. its been awhile since i had to work out side. the temps where around 9 with a wind chill of -13
> 
> im also in need a new hard hat. i lost mine, and the issued to me is one of the 5 buck ones. im looking at this one
> 
> ...


 
Just make sure it is a class E hat, I think the V gaurds are but I would check that before ordering.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Kinco makes a fairly good insulated glove and you can still do some things while wearing them.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

MSA out of Pitt, PA, complies w/ ANSI Z89.1...

Best head band chassie I've ever worn!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Kinco makes a fairly good insulated glove and you can still do some things while wearing them.


Which ones? http://www.kinco.com/index.php


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

im already wearing some farm deerskin insulate ones. they are 100grams, but my fingers still go numb. i used some artic military mittens today, and they worked great. 

im looking at these 
http://www.kinco.com/prods/L05-03.php

and for the hard hat, im going with a normal solid color. i would like to get a 6 point, as i find them more comfortable. im looking at a wise one

possibly this

http://cgi.ebay.com/WISE-NEW-6-pt-f...ultDomain_0?hash=item5885685365#ht_1583wt_939


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just found these gloves. these have to be warm. at 200g?

http://industrial.gloves-online.com/05-343080


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use the grey Atlas gloves for cold weather along with the Chilly Grips ones(brand?) Both are alright but I'll put some of the hot hands type heat packs in there with them sometimes.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the insulated atlas gloves thin enough you can work efficiently


----------

